# Robocop (2014) first trailer



## Veho (Sep 6, 2013)

Trailer oop: 


​ 


The original's "am I human or am I a machine" thing has apparently been replaced with "I'm totes human + awesome robotic armor - balls", and while we can expect some drama over the alienation from the family due to now being Darth Vader and possibly wife cheating on him with someone who has balls, I think the transhumanism problematic will be put aside in favor of shooting stuff. Although, the remaining human hand has potential for getting blown off at some point followed by a poignant scene of "the last vestige of my humanity... gone... how can I ever touch stuff ever again? KHAAAAAN!!" _Obligatory_ scene where they hijack his body via remote control and make him do unspeakable corporate evil, followed by even more obligatory scene where he overcomes the remote control through force of will/love/friendship. 

The metallic armor appears as a nod to the original, but it's soon replaced with the new black version because metallic silver is sooo 1980s.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow, it's like everything that made the original such a great movie was soullessly ripped out in an attempt to make the most by-the-numbers film possible. I mean, seriously, the remake is PG-13. PG-13 Robocop. Come on.

I wouldn't buy that for a dollar.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 6, 2013)

Why do I feel like the meeting where they pitched this idea went a lot like this?

"Hey Johnny, ya remember that movie, RoboCop?"
"Never seen it."
"Do you know anything about it?"
"They referenced it in Family Guy once. That was pretty funny."
"... Good enough."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks really quite shit, I mean we've been seeing a slew of 80's/90's sci-fi reboots (Total Recall, Dredd, now this) and it seems this is going to be Total Recall levels of bad and not Dredd levels of awesome.

Such a shame because with the right stuff it could really be good, but it seems too safe to even try.

I'll probably skip it, PG-13 for a movie like this is a death sentence.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 7, 2013)

The nostalgia is strong in this thread.  For real.  The original Robocop was not a good movie by any stretch of the imagination.  The writing was awful, the action was silly, and the hero was laughable.  Huge Peter Weller fan, but I can't help but wonder if he put that suit on everyday and thought "what the fuck am I doing..."

That's not to say this will be any better.  But as a fan of Joel Kinnaman, Gary Oldman, and Jose Padilha I'm content to wait and see.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Looks really quite shit, I mean we've been seeing a slew of 80's/90's sci-fi reboots (Total Recall, Dredd, now this) and it seems this is going to be Total Recall levels of bad and not Dredd levels of awesome.
> 
> Such a shame because with the right stuff it could really be good, but it seems too safe to even try.
> 
> I'll probably skip it, PG-13 for a movie like this is a death sentence.


 

I agree Dread was awesome, and on Total Recall the movie on its own merits was great (had it been named something else I would have liked the movie a LOT more. As it is trying to compare to the original was a bad idea.) 

This movie kinda looks good but only if you can forget about the originals. 

Of course it seems to be missing the whole thing that made the original RoboCop work for me. In the original movie Murphy dies and OCP tries to wipe out his memories. This leads RoboCop on a journey of self discovery and a huge order ass kicking revenge!


----------



## tronic307 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, this looks like part of NBC's fall lineup.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 7, 2013)

tronic307 said:


> Wow, this looks like part of NBC's fall lineup.


uh, dont remind me of knight rider


----------



## tronic307 (Sep 7, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> uh, dont remind me of knight rider


Don't hassel The Hoff, man.


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2013)

Okay, less knee-jerky reaction now. Given that the trailer consists solely of frankenbites set over entirely unrelated visuals in an effort to make the movie appeal to the "explosions fuck yeah" fanbase, I can't really judge until I've seen the film because what has been shown in the trailer is reality-show levels of misleading.


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2013)

Second trailer. 

​


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 7, 2013)

It appears that maybe a few "big names" may draw the masses to what will prove to be yet another fucked up cash cow. Damn the original was a good film and spawned so many class phrases, i did hear the guy say "dead or alive your coming with me ," i was hoping to hear 20 seconds to comply...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 23, 2014)

I will waiting for this movie aired on cinema at 30 January (Malaysia), before Chinese New Year!


----------

